# Looking for livery - London Colney/ Radlett area



## sbwilliams (25 May 2010)

Hello

I'm moving to London Colney and looking for livery (consider part - full, but not DIY) for one horse.

Can anyone reccomend anywhere?  Lots of places I have tried are full


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (25 May 2010)

sbwilliams said:



			Hello

I'm moving to London Colney and looking for livery (consider part - full, but not DIY) for one horse.

Can anyone reccomend anywhere?  Lots of places I have tried are full 

Click to expand...

Never heard of it where in london what area north or south


----------



## sbwilliams (25 May 2010)

StaceyTanglewood said:



			Never heard of it where in london what area north or south
		
Click to expand...

Its Hertfordshire, North of London


----------



## winchester (25 May 2010)

Woodhurst?

http://www.londononline.co.uk/profiles/184313/


----------



## CBAnglo (25 May 2010)

Strangeways?  Dont know if they have spaces.  There are lots of little ones around, its a case of driving around and looking I dont remember a lot of them advertising.

Have you looked round Harpenden area?  St Albans direction?  There are few little yards round there.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (25 May 2010)

sbwilliams said:



			Its Hertfordshire, North of London
		
Click to expand...

ooooh i thought there would be loads of places near there but sorry i dont know any im the ohter side of london x


----------



## Angua2 (25 May 2010)

sbwilliams said:



			Hello

I'm moving to London Colney and looking for livery (consider part - full, but not DIY) for one horse.

Can anyone reccomend anywhere?  Lots of places I have tried are full 

Click to expand...

What about

http://www.coursersfarmstables.co.uk/


----------



## Benji1 (25 May 2010)

the only two i know of that are any where near there are Trent park (near oakwood) and Mote end farm (near Mill Hill)


----------



## trundle (25 May 2010)

I was going to suggest Coursers Farm as well. Its a very nice yard, with excellent facilities, definitely worth a look.


----------



## CBFan (26 May 2010)

You could try coursers - I personally wouldn't.

But there are also a few in Bricket Wood with exellent facilities and hacking... I'm trying to find the name of the one in particular I'm thinking of!... hold on...

There is also Patchetts equestrian Centre in aldenham.

As for St. Albans... I can't think of any yards offering Full / Part Livery that side of St. Albans ... They're all DIY..


----------



## CBFan (26 May 2010)

The name of the place I was thinking of is 'Little Munden Farm' which is off School Lane in Bricket wood.

It's a really lovely Yard, nice people and lovely set up. It's tucked nicely out of the way and is nice and secure too...


----------



## sbwilliams (26 May 2010)

CBFan said:



			The name of the place I was thinking of is 'Little Munden Farm' which is off School Lane in Bricket wood.

It's a really lovely Yard, nice people and lovely set up. It's tucked nicely out of the way and is nice and secure too...
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, thanks, I'll try there!  See its the little places that are tucked away that are hard to find out about.  The bigger yards are quite good at advertising.

Have looked at Patchetts (a bit pricey!), Coursers is full with waiting list.
Thanks everyone, keep suggestions coming!


----------



## CBFan (26 May 2010)

it's not little by any means (about 30 boxes I think) and the owners are farmers but not the sort who don't give a stuff. I only went there to view and later pick up a trailer I bought but the people I spoke to were all pleasant and everything was neat and tidy and locked away. Hacking is fantastic - takes only about 30 mins to hack to patchetts if you want to go to shows...


----------



## Crazy Friesian (26 May 2010)

Would definately recommend Little Munden. Andrew McLelland is great. I think his daughter runs it now. 

Strangeways is huge (!) and you have to 'negotiate' school space when it is very busy!

Coursers - I also personally wouldn't!


----------



## Finns (27 May 2010)

There's also Wild Farm in Radlett - Keith Robertson runs it , and Hill Farm in Radlett. Both very good.

We've been at wild farm for years (on part livery) and are moving to Hill farm shortly for diy livery (pony retiring as not sound after injury).  

Patchetts also offers livery, but I have heard people say that as competitions are run most weekends, it can get a bit busy (although i believe they make one of the arenas livery only).


----------



## Finns (27 May 2010)

Btw, Hill farm are mainly part livery I think, but do offer some diy.

wild farm are part (everything except exercise), full (exercise) or competition livery (schooling by dressage rider who runs it) - no diy


----------



## inkiboo (28 May 2010)

As already mentioned, in the area are and offering part livery are:
Wilde Farm
Hill Farm
Little Munden Farm

Also there is:
Houndswood
South Medburn (also a big riding school)
Netherwylde (pricey, but stunning - worth a look at their website for the drool factor!)
Model Farm

If you head towards Borehamwood/Shenley there's another bunch:
Elle Dani Farm
Cowley Hill Livery
And 2 yards owned by Bones family - names escape me at the moment! 

Good luck....

Pony shops locally are:
ButterFoal Stud, Bricket Wood
Horseworld at GJW , Wheathampstead
Martin Wilkinson Saddlers, London Colney
           They may have adverts up!

If you need any phone numbers or addresses pm me!


----------



## inkiboo (28 May 2010)

An after thought...

Bones' yards are Crossoaks & Earls Farm

There is also Smug Oak in Bricket Wood - DIY
Noke Farm and Holt Farm both offer part on the edge of Bricket Wood (Noke Lane)


----------



## criso (28 May 2010)

The 2 owned by the Bones family are cross oaks/earls farm
Also Nicol farm near Borehamwood
Smug Oak near Brickett wood but I think they are DIY only.

Butterfoal Stud does livery too.

Blackbird farm owned by the same people as Model Farm (where I am).

Hill farm, Model/Blackbird, Little Munden and Netherwylde all share the same bridle paths and the hacking is amazing round there and as someone said a short hack to Patchetts.

Depends a little bit on your priorties and facilities you need.


----------



## GMR (29 May 2010)

I'm at east herts , has a web site. May be too far for you. E.H.E.C.
But netherwyldes is near, there..but very expensive.


----------

